# Vintage (c. 1920's-30's) Development Tanks Question



## creedsf (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, 

I have 5 vintage copper development tanks that I need help identifying and valuing. I purchased these from a man who said they were used with daguerreotypes but I then was told that they are probably the the following...

"The are for glass plate negatives,  probably from the 1920s or 1930s.  Each tank would have been filled up  with liquid developer, stop bath, fixer (hypo), or water.  The rack  (containing the plates to be developed) would be lowered into the  required solutions using the wire handles on top of the racks (as shown  in your second photo).  The lids were put on top to keep the light out  and to minimize evaporation."

I loved the way they looked and planned to used them as display when I was doing a lot of my own developing and pursuing photography in college. That was back in the 80's (eek) and now I am thinking of letting them go b/c I don't do as much photography as I had anticipated. I have not idea what they might be worth and the best place to sell them.

Can someone help?

Thanks for any feedback...


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2012)

Hmmm... I have to admit, I've never seen tanks that look quite like that.  The spaces between the bars of the rack look almost too close together for glass plate work, but without clips, they're definitely not for sheet film work.  I'm also puzzled by the interior.  That seems to be a tin or galvanized lining, which wouldn't last too long with acidic solutions.  Are the dimensions right for a camera plate (likely 4x5, or 5x7)?  They're certainly interesting...  I couldn't begin to guess at value, but if I saw them in a store, I would probably shell out $20 each or so to have them as a decoration.


----------



## creedsf (Jul 31, 2012)

Tirediron,

Thanks for the comments. It is a mystery isn't it!  Hmm... lets see if anyone else has any thoughts. Thank you for spending time to reply.


----------



## compur (Jul 31, 2012)

APUG has a forum on plate cameras and accessories.  You might want to post this over there.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2012)

If you do get an answer, please post it here as well... I'm very curious about this!


----------



## creedsf (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll check out APUG.  If I do get an answer I will definitely do a follow up post. 

Cheers


----------



## creedsf (Aug 3, 2012)

here are some of the replies on apug



bdial 	
My wife the antique maven says 20 - 30 USD each, with perhaps a 10% price break as a set.
Like a lot of other things much depends on what a buyer is willing to go for, and where you are selling.
I don't think they would be very good for actual use, too reactive I would think, even tinned.
I wouldn't do more than _lightly_ cleaning them, They have a nice color as they are now.​
 	 		Yesterday, 01:25 PM
 		E. von Hoegh 	
One of the lids is tinned, or gavanised, as well. Presoak, dev.,  stop, fix, wash. I guess the OP has to get samples from the insides and  have them analysed. Spectrographic analysis shouldn't cost too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 	 		Yesterday, 12:59 PM
 		Bill Burk 	





 Originally Posted by *E. von Hoegh* 

 
 				Indeed they do. They look homemade as well.



Even better... Look there is one lid with a round ball and one tank without tinning on the bottom.

I bet the original owner bought one tank with insert and made the remaining four tanks.

Now the question: Did he need five tanks to do reversal processing? Or  just like having one tank each for developer, stop, fix and then two  water tanks to go back and forth to wash...​
 	 		Yesterday, 11:40 AM
 		E. von Hoegh 	





 Originally Posted by *JPD* 

 
 				They look tinned inside.



 Indeed they do. They look homemade as well.​
 	 		08-01-12, 07:56 PM
 		JPD 	





 Originally Posted by *brian d* 

 
 				Interesting! I would wonder about the copper reacting with the chemicals though



They look tinned inside.​
 	 		08-01-12, 03:54 PM
 		brian d 	
Interesting! I would wonder about the copper reacting with the chemicals though​
 	 		08-01-12, 09:24 AM
 		jnoir 	
I agree with the idea that they were made to develop glass plates, each tank with different chemicals. Probably 1920s.

Unfortunately, I don't think they are very valuable: this kind of tanks  are relatively common (but, truth to be told, usually not in kits of 5  tanks), and yours should be restored before putting into use (if  possible at all) and in any event looks like at least a good clean could  help looking better for display.

However, I'm no expert, maybe they are some special kind or made by some famous factory, but I doubt it.

I'll be looking forward to what the people more familiar with these devices has to say :-D 		​


----------



## tirediron (Aug 3, 2012)

Interesting!


----------

